# DSPower! Behringer Power Supply Retrofit - Preorder Available



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

***as a courtesy I've stickied this thread, but that does not mean I endorse no guarantee this product in any manner

-Npdang

Hi Guys (and probably Gals),

After several months of delays, I am announcing that the *DSPower!* supply from Envision Electronics is ready for preorder. I am manufacturing the first 40 by hand due to upstart expenses being a bit costly to support right away. After all, I'm not a big company and my current resources are limited. I expect to be shipping the first orders by Sept 14th. 

*The introductory cost is $119 (normally $139) including free shipping to the CONUS. *My site is being completed for this sale, and will be online by the end of the week. I just need to get a headcount of those immediately interested and ready to purchase. 

* Please send your inquiry, along with any questions to:

envisionelec_at_woh.rr.com

I will return your email with information regarding your order and how to place the order. I will also send you the link to the new webpage www.envisionelec.net when it is "online".*

As WhiteRabbit (Steve) has posted in the original DCX Mods thread, the units perform noise-free and reliably. I sent Steve a pair of the supplies back in June to use at Marv's BBQ and for general beta testing. Although Steve's setup is highly unusual, with the 'guts' of the Behringer processors strewn about the interior of his trunk and passenger compartment, Steve reports excellent performance of the DSPower. He can't say so much for his unshielded ribbon extenders, however.  Preliminary pictures of the unit are available at these links. These are mere prototypes of the final unit, although appearance and performance are similar.

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/envisionelec/DCX2496001.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/envisionelec/DCX2496002.jpg

Needless to say, I am very happy with the engineered performance of these supplies. They emit very low levels of EMI, relegated to 2MHz. You can place a portable radio within 6" of an unenclosed DSPower and be able to pick up any AM or FM station without added noise or interference. 


Let me go over some of the features of this power supply which is designed to directly replace the AC input section of the Behringer DCX/DEQ2496:

1. *True Plug and Play Operation. *The installation takes less than 15 minutes to perform. The supply fits the OEM chassis frame and includes a terminal block for 12V attachment. No drilling holes. No cutting wires. Installation is 100% reversible.

2. *OEM JST jumper connector.* I went to great pains to buy the original design connector for this power supply. It is a 75mm long JST PH-terminated connector with a board-in and wire-to-board connector. Simply put, the supply will plug in just as easily as the OEM power supply.

3. *Low Noise, slow risetime switching operation.* Fast-switching edges produce the most high frequency noise into a conductor, whether a wire or the air. I've developed the supply and magentics (transformer) to give a trapezoidal waveform that slowly switches on and off to significantly reduce emitted noise (EMI) from the supply. This waveshape combines the efficiency of a square wave with the low-noise performance of a sine wave. 

4. *Fully Isolated Input-to-Output* 100% isolation means that there is no chance of introducing ground loops using the *DSPower!* Supply.

5. *Oversized MosFETs.* The dual IRLR014N FETs in this design are oversized by a factor of 300%. You can short the outputs all day and nothing will blow up (although it might get hot). The supply is fully protected against reverse voltage, thermal overload and short circuit. A 3A onboard fuse handles extreme overcurrent situations and provides a measure of safety.

6. *Double Sided*, Blue Soldermask, Gold Plated PCB. It's PRETTY.  

7. *Diagnostic Green LEDs* give immediate visual indication that any of the 5 output voltages are functional. They are not blinding, however, and will not leak light outside the chassis.

8. *Mixed SMD and Through Hole design.* Maximizes longevity and reliability. Surface Mount (SMD) filter capacitors require additional mechanical fixing (blobs of glue) and are subject to capacity loss during the soldering process. Therefore, the filter capacitors, inductors, transformer and terminal connectors are all through hole mount.

____________________________________________________________________________________________________
_Envision Electronics is based in Dayton, OH and has been in business since 2001. Envision started as a contract manufacturing consulting firm and continued into the audio hobbyist kit market with the introduction of the Point Zero Servo Compensated LM3886 Amplifier under the trade name EZAmps.com located at www.ezamps.com. Today, Envision Electronics continues to lead the kit industry with the first viable ICE (in-car entertainment) solution to *cleanly interfacing *the powerful, versatile Behringer Professional Audio Products DCX and DEQ devices with the *DSPower!* power supply conversion kit._​


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I'm glad you posted this. A local buddy needs a processor and I was exploring that behringer thats in the forsale forum right now as a solution, but I hadn't heard from you in awhile!

The supply is worth more than the $140 price tag.

Especially for the DCX2496 the supply promotes extremely robust operation, highly stable. And it's literally a 5 minute modification and the processor is up and running.

Aaron forgot to mention another design feature: No turn on or turn off pops. Designed into the supply so you dont have to worry about it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

You fuggin rock!

Congrats on a finished product, you deserve it!


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

Sounds like a very well-engineered solution !!  

The importance of #4, isolated design, cannot be emphasized enough


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

chad said:


> You fuggin rock!
> 
> Congrats on a finished product, you deserve it!


I couldn't say it any better. 

Behringer DCX2496 ~$250.00

Power Supply mod ~$140.00

$400.00 for a processor that absolutely ROCKS is amazing. 

I won't need one for quite a while, but if you have a hard time getting 40 buyers in a timely manner hit me up, and I'll take one. It would be quite a ways down the road before I used it, so I would prefer that people that would use it in the near future have first dibs.

I can't imagine you'd have a hard time selling these.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

man.... i'll be gettin one for sure. not now but someday


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

What voltages can it do? I need a +/- 15 volt, +15 volt, and a +5 volt...and about an amp of current on the +/- 15 volt for my Rane RPM88.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> What voltages can it do? I need a +/- 15 volt, +15 volt, and a +5 volt...and about an amp of current on the +/- 15 volt for my Rane RPM88.


No, it's not a universal supply. It will not power your Rane RPM88.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

maybe we should commission some Rane supplies .... 

one of my all-time favorite processors is the Rane RPM26Z ... it will be gentle on your supply, I promise


----------



## mach_y (Sep 8, 2006)

anyone know if the behringer will function without the display / front controls connected?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

werewolf said:


> maybe we should commission some Rane supplies ....
> 
> one of my all-time favorite processors is the Rane RPM26Z ... it will be gentle on your supply, I promise


What is this Rane device used for in a car, anyway?


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2007)

ezaudio said:


> What is this Rane device used for in a car, anyway?


the 26Z and others in the RPM series are "multiprocessors" .... EQ, xover, time alignment. And the Rane engineering, including analog and DSP, is top-shelf ... no matter what anybody else might say   

Best part ... some schematics are readily available  And you'll find a wealth of info in the classic Rane tech notes, as well as their philosophies on analog and digital processing done right for audio.

www.rane.com
www.rane.com/library.html


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

Ez, could you please completely dumb this down for the newbies that might want to buy and use this product. 

So I take the power supply out of the Behringer unit, and swap it for yours?

In order to use the DCX, do I need to use a head unit that has balanced outputs?

Thanks!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

werewolf said:


> the 26Z and others in the RPM series are "multiprocessors" .... EQ, xover, time alignment. And the Rane engineering, including analog and DSP, is top-shelf ... no matter what anybody else might say
> 
> Best part ... some schematics are readily available  And you'll find a wealth of info in the classic Rane tech notes, as well as their philosophies on analog and digital processing done right for audio.
> 
> www.rane.com


I don't disagree with your assessment. The Behringer units are inexpensive, which makes them an excellent "deal" for their processor power. 

The DSPower outputs +/-15V at 100mA, +9V at 500mA, +5V at 250mA and +3.3V at 400mA. These are pretty much set in stone because of the transformer windings. But you can make the basic supply drive anything if you rewind the transformer and re-engineer the secondary side. Note that the warranty is VOID if you attempt this...


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

mach_y said:


> anyone know if the behringer will function without the display / front controls connected?


send me a PM if youve got some configuration questions about the dcx, I could talk about that all day.

short answer is it'll work just fine.

Kenny, no problems running unbalenced. That is the configuration I run right now. search for xlr-rca conversion and youll find which pins to short. I believe 1 and 3?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Kenny Bania said:


> Ez, could you please completely dumb this down for the newbies that might want to buy and use this product.
> 
> So I take the power supply out of the Behringer unit, and swap it for yours?
> 
> ...


Drop in replacement. You need to remove the actual circuit board that the Behringer supply uses and drop this one in its place. This is very simple using the supplied directions.

*No, you do not need any special headunit.* This is the beauty of such a design. I run a plain-Jane Kenwood in my wife's car with 4V outputs and I receive excellent results. The only limiting factor is - well, there is NONE.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> send me a PM if youve got some configuration questions about the dcx, I could talk about that all day.
> 
> short answer is it'll work just fine.
> 
> Kenny, no problems running unbalenced. That is the configuration I run right now. search for xlr-rca conversion and youll find which pins to short. I believe 1 and 3?



Hows the overall noise floor running unbalanced rcas ,Steve?


----------



## Kenny Bania (Aug 1, 2007)

ezaudio said:


> Drop in replacement. You need to remove the actual circuit board that the Behringer supply uses and drop this one in its place. This is very simple using the supplied directions.
> 
> *No, you do not need any special headunit.* This is the beauty of such a design. I run a plain-Jane Kenwood in my wife's car with 4V outputs and I receive excellent results. The only limiting factor is - well, there is NONE.


Wow, awesome!

I was considering the P9 or Alpine 701 combo. Has anyone used those and the DCX unit and would like to compare? 

Sorry to dump on your announcement thread, but I think this might lead to more business for you. Especially if there's no noise in the analog signal transfer.


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

3.5max6spd said:


> Hows the overall noise floor running unbalanced rcas ,Steve?


I also run them unbalanced and there isn't a hint of noise.


----------



## low (Jun 2, 2005)

this is indeed very interesting.


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

MarkZ said:


> I also run them unbalanced and there isn't a hint of noise.


Then it sounds like I may need to make room for one of these


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

no noise.

What I would most like someone to try is for someone to add a DEQ2496 to their existing processor system.

Say, someone has an H701 and is running optical from the alpine radio, no C701. (or heck, add a c701 makes no difference.)

I would like someone to experiment adding a DEQ2496 in line and testing the features out. Most notably the width adjustments and the 61 band RTA.

its nice that the DEQ2496 has optical inputs and outputs...

...or could even simultaneously pass 15-30 ms delayed balenced outputs leaving the optical output untouched going to the H701...


-----------------------------------------


Something key to say is that the behringer units are broken down into individual PCA's when assembled. Thus, the power supply for the DCX or DEQ is simply labeled PSU2496, rather than being a smaller part of a greater product. Thus, ANY behringer equipment that contains the PSU2496 inside should work plug and play converted. Noone should be limited to JUST the dcx2496 or deq2496.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Too bad it doesn't have the current ability for the Rane.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

thehatedguy said:


> Too bad it doesn't have the current ability for the Rane.



If I were to do a supply for "X" product, I wouldn't feel right making a "universal" replacement. It wouldn't work properly, wouldn't fit properly and wouldn't give you the best overall experience. 
If you feel the Rane is a widely used system, or want to pay me $5k to build one just for you  then I'll consider it.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

I suspect the pool of Rane users out there is much, much smaller than the pool of behringer users...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> no noise.


Sweet. Did you make all the RCA to XLR plugs yourself?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

They are...but I could care less about having a drop in replacement, I just want a good PS that can feed the big Rane beast. Right now my RPM88 has 2 of the Image Dynamics IDPS paralleled to keep the current up enough to physically turn the unit on.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Hmm...this tempts me to move from my 3sixty to a cleansweep + behringer on one car and from a 880 back to a Nak (+ behringer) in the other.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

yeah, made them myself. XLR's are WAY easier to solder than RCA heads, and XLR's are just as easily available if not even more easy to find. Supposedly shorting the two hots is a "pro audio" configuration and doubles present noise, but I had no problems running this way. Supposed to be 6 dB up anyways.

might not have made them myself had I seen that website linked in the thread about finding pretty wire. The guy linked to a surplus store that is selling XLR-RCA converters for something like a buck fifty a pop. cant beat that!


----------



## audiguy (Jul 30, 2007)

So, just what is the output voltage? +/- 15?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

audiguy said:


> So, just what is the output voltage? +/- 15?


That would be too simple.

Output voltages are +15,-15, +9V, +5V, +3.3V.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

few questions now im curious lol

1) sooo what are the dimensions of the 2496??

2) and I remember whiterabbit had this beast of a controller to do changes in the front seat

what is the name of that unit?


3) is optical inherently more "silent" on the input side versus the xlr imputs?

4) does the behringer take a single input to to send a signal to the outputs? or do you need all three inputs


5) and im confused I know the behringher has 6 xlr output connectors are those L/R per pair, or does EACH output provide a single L/R signal?


sorry for all the question but the manual is kinda simple


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Great product, would have LOVED to have it 5 yrs ago 

Do you know if it might be compatible with any other products... maybe the BBE processors now that Behringers are hard to come by?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> Great product, would have LOVED to have it 5 yrs ago
> 
> Do you know if it might be compatible with any other products... maybe the BBE processors now that Behringers are hard to come by?


The new BBE's look cool! 4 in 8 out! And cheap! I hope to get a sample soon, prelims say the behringer still rules though. It's also still vapor-ware


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

npdang said:


> Great product, would have LOVED to have it 5 yrs ago
> 
> Do you know if it might be compatible with any other products... maybe the BBE processors now that Behringers are hard to come by?


hard to come by? are they not still offered at PE.com?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

newtitan said:


> 1) sooo what are the dimensions of the 2496??
> 2) and I remember whiterabbit had this beast of a controller to do changes in the front seat
> 3) is optical inherently more "silent" on the input side versus the xlr imputs?
> 4) does the behringer take a single input to to send a signal to the outputs? or do you need all three inputs
> 5) and im confused I know the behringher has 6 xlr output connectors are those L/R per pair, or does EACH output provide a single L/R signal?


1) its a 1U rackmount piece. Whether its the dcx, deq, or src2496, all 1U. Approximate dimension 1.75 tall, 7-8 deep, and 17 inches wide.

2) http://k41.pbase.com/g6/60/69660/2/79441366.xbU8AIgA.jpg It's not a unit. It's the faceplates taken off the 1U chassis and installed in a box and extended to the DSP boards in the trunk. you can see the approximate 1.75 inch height and 17 inch width.
The gentleman with the s2000 from team lotus was playing with the faces after the BBQ to see if they could be grafted into the headliner by the sunvisors. Great idea, IMO.

4) the dcx is routable. Any of the three inputs can be sent to any of the outputs. You can also sum any two or all three of the real inputs to make a virtual input and send that to any of the six outputs, too. A good example of taking advantage of this would be to maintain a radio faceplate bass control knob by routing the main outputs to the first two inputs, then the sub output to the third input. This third input can be routed to the subwofer output while the first are routed to the stage outputs. For those of us who dont care, we can assign the main inputs to the SUM channel and use that for the subwofer.

5) Each XLR output is a single channel balenced output. Shorting two pins of the XLR cable eliminates the balenced signal. Only 6 outputs. I use my subwoofer amplifier crossover, and having no mute circuit for it is my only functional gripe at the moment.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

That is extremely nice looking !!!!http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b292/envisionelec/DCX2496001.jpg  

You cut right through all the important stuff, [ like a hot blade thru butter ].

IMPRESSIVE !


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

what size power wire is recommended for your power supply?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> what size power wire is recommended for your power supply?


4Ga or better, it makes the DSP sound "sweeter" the larger wire you use  

It's fused internally and I did not look at the size but I imagine 16Ga would nicely do the trick.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

Cool, I'm glad this got off the ground. Had this only been available a year ago and the Behringer was 8 channel instead of 6.  

I wonder if this can be used with any of the dbx driveracks. I guess it depends on voltages. Anybody know what the rail voltages are for the DBX units?

Are the Behringers really that hard to come by? 

Still has me interested though. I'm not in a rush to buy, but maybe down the road.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

bobditts said:


> what size power wire is recommended for your power supply?


18 or 16 Gauge is fine. It only draws 1.2A continuous from a 12V supply and is internally fused at 3A.



> maybe the BBE processors now that Behringers are hard to come by?


I don't think they're hard to come by anymore. Maybe you were thinking about the FCC holdup last year? Everywhere I look, they're in stock.

By the way, NPDang, thanks for making this a sticky. You'd endorse it if I sent one to you, right? LOL.


----------



## dennis5587 (Sep 6, 2007)

hey, this is Dennis5587 from mp3car.com count me in on one of these bad boys soon as they come out


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

ezaudio said:


> 18 or 16 Gauge is fine. It only draws 1.2A continuous from a 12V supply and is internally fused at 3A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I told him you shipped it already to get the sticky


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

dennis5587 said:


> hey, this is Dennis5587 from mp3car.com count me in on one of these bad boys soon as they come out


They're available. Just send an email to the email adress given in the first post of this thread, and I'll give you direction on getting one to your address!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Hic said:


> I told him you shipped it already to get the sticky


Hahahaha. Too bad I don't know where he lives - I would do it!


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

To bad the dcx or deq doesn't have a volume control on it  or you coudl run directly digitaly into it.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

All you'd need is a good 6 channel volume control at the outputs. I'm working on one of those, too.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ezaudio said:


> All you'd need is a good 6 channel volume control at the outputs. I'm working on one of those, too.


VCAs ???


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chad said:


> VCAs ???


No. They're not good enough for the temperature variations found in cars. Think digitally controlled potentiometers from Analog Devices.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ezaudio said:


> No. They're not good enough for the temperature variations found in cars. Think digitally controlled potentiometers from Analog Devices.


That's cool. I've not had temp issues with VCA's used in outdoor live work, even in amp racks


----------



## MarkZ (Dec 5, 2005)

ezaudio said:


> All you'd need is a good 6 channel volume control at the outputs. I'm working on one of those, too.


I could have sworn there was already a mod floating around about that. People were adding remote volume control to it. Have you looked on the diyaudio.com forums?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Another reason why the Rane is better...lol, it CAN do volume control via the VIP ports.

No, won't work with the dBx units either, atleast the ones I've looked at- they needed similar PS that Rane needed.

Now, you might could use that supply with the single rack space Rane and dBx processors. Maybe. Probably not though.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chad said:


> That's cool. I've not had temp issues with VCA's used in outdoor live work, even in amp racks


I don't mean that they _won't work_, I should say that their gain tracking abilities between channels are quite variable with temperature. If you adjust each channel by hand to within 0.1dB, you're just reaching the inherent abilities of an PGA2310 device. So, the question would be - why bother with VCAs when you can get much better inter-channel tracking results under almost any circumstance using an PGA2310. 



> I could have sworn there was already a mod floating around about that. People were adding remote volume control to it. Have you looked on the diyaudio.com forums?


Sure, they are there. Are they optimized for the car environment? Will they inherently meet a car audio enthusiast's needs? I don't know all the answers for what already exists. My approach is to develop products that are purpose-built, not one-size everything. 

I need the six channel control with variable offsets and subwoofer level for my own system. I haven't seen a device out there that does this with a 12V input. This is similar to the reasons I did what is now known as the DSPower. I built the first one for myself and, after speaking with a friend of mine, realized that there could be a market.


----------



## durwood (Mar 7, 2007)

ezaudio said:


> I need the six channel control with variable offsets and subwoofer level for my own system. I haven't seen a device out there that does this with a 12V input. This is similar to the reasons I did what is now known as the DSPower. I built the first one for myself and, after speaking with a friend of mine, realized that there could be a market.


So you already have built a volume control too? Looking at the data sheet it doesn't appear that hard to daisy chain more PGA2310 devices. Are there any plans to add one more pair of channels and make it 8 instead of 6?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

durwood said:


> So you already have built a volume control too? Looking at the data sheet it doesn't appear that hard to daisy chain more PGA2310 devices. Are there any plans to add one more pair of channels and make it 8 instead of 6?


You can daisy chain as many as you want up to 255(?) devices [or whatever the I2C limit is]. The changes would be to the display and some menu code. I'm not a software guy; I'd have to contact the designer to see what can be done.

Aaron


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ezaudio said:


> I don't mean that they _won't work_, I should say that their gain tracking abilities between channels are quite variable with temperature. If you adjust each channel by hand to within 0.1dB, you're just reaching the inherent abilities of an PGA2310 device. So, the question would be - why bother with VCAs when you can get much better inter-channel tracking results under almost any circumstance using an PGA2310.


Fine buisness, Now that I have high speed access I was able to look at the chip more in-depth. It should be a cool unit, I may build with these too for a multichannel rig at work 

Holy cow, can that thing make some gain or what ?!  
+31.5dB!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chad said:


> Fine buisness, Now that I have high speed access I was able to look at the chip more in-depth. It should be a cool unit, I may build with these too for a multichannel rig at work
> 
> Holy cow, can that thing make some gain or what ?!
> +31.5dB!


Sure but it's all relative. You can't start with 1V input and end up with 37.5V output with a +/-15V power supply. A few software tricks have to be implemented to make sure none of the channels are clipping. The offsets can't exceed the highest output, which means that your main channel can't actually "go to 11". 

There is really no reason to go above 0dB as you really need an attenuator, not a preamplifier for a volume control. If anything , you might consider a 1 or 2 dB boost in software but calling it "0dB" because of insert losses or what-have-you.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

thehatedguy said:


> Another reason why the Rane is better...lol, it CAN do volume control via the VIP ports.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Why do you think I own oen of those  instead of the DCX


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

i think i'm going to bite the bullet, you can put me down for one


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

scott_fx said:


> i think i'm going to bite the bullet, you can put me down for one


Done. Thanks! I am really looking forward to seeing everyone's responses.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ezaudio said:


> Sure but it's all relative. You can't start with 1V input and end up with 37.5V output with a +/-15V power supply. A few software tricks have to be implemented to make sure none of the channels are clipping. The offsets can't exceed the highest output, which means that your main channel can't actually "go to 11".
> 
> There is really no reason to go above 0dB as you really need an attenuator, not a preamplifier for a volume control. If anything , you might consider a 1 or 2 dB boost in software but calling it "0dB" because of insert losses or what-have-you.


Oh I know, that's the ONLY reason I recommended VCA's. I'm not Poo-Pooing the gain I was just impresed with what it could make gain-wise, that's all. Sounds like you have a solid design. You should start your own line of HT controllers while you are at it


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chad said:


> Oh I know, that's the ONLY reason I recommended VCA's. I'm not Poo-Pooing the gain I was just impresed with what it could make gain-wise, that's all. Sounds like you have a solid design. You should start your own line of HT controllers while you are at it



Funny you should say that. If I can sell enough of the DSPower supplies, I will have some capital to get some nice extrusions made that work as both home and car audio enclosures. I have a vast lineup of products in the pipeline. Unfortunately, the pipe has a small diameter (I'm the employee) and a low pressure source (low funding).  

Here is a preview of those; they're split symmetrical lids - one arranged over the other joined by side and endplates. A peek at a side profile helps explain this in the third image: 




























The side or end panels are replaceable with finned heatsinks. Internally, there are slots for PCB mounting. These can be custom made as long as you want as one-piece extrusions (min order required).

The guy that is doing the code for the PGA controller has a lot of experience with digital controllers. He's given me Class D TI (Texas Instruments) amplifiers that accept direct S/PDIF input and digitally process all signals right up to the output, making them the most fully Digital amplifiers available. His intended market was for powered multi-amplified speakers with programmable crossover frequencies, equaliztions and variable slopes. 

I have at my desk a 200W RMS full-frequency amplifier that requires a 1" square x 0.25" height heatsink. For a car, the whole amp with power supply is about 3" square x 1" tall. There is a lot of really high technology out there for which I have excellent engineering support. I don't have the capital to startup something like that from the blue. Plus, the market is still a bit small - limited to the DIY, hobbyist and specialty installer arena. However, I still plan to pursue it because A) It's really neat stuff and B) DIY car audio should be at the forefront of awesome technologies.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

I noticed your avatar is similar to a little parody I made a few years ago. 

This is a audio power transistor being "blown away". The chair and speaker are made from clay and foamies. My humor is pretty twisted. :blush:


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Lol I love it.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

npdang said:


> Lol I love it.


I was thinking up a version where the room would be a tube and instead of a TO3P we would be seeing some sort of a resemblance of a tube plate, with a blue orb coming from the speaker to the plate


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chad said:


> I was thinking up a version where the room would be a tube and instead of a TO3P we would be seeing some sort of a resemblance of a tube plate, with a blue orb coming from the speaker to the plate



That's a TO-247 Lateral FET, Buster!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ezaudio said:


> That's a TO-247 Lateral FET, Buster!


Bah, correct, missed the lack of the angle at the top and the bit of tab protrusion :blush:


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

just a heads up, but as far as a volume control, I have been using old AC MVC units. 

Works great, and shouldn't be too hard to copy.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

hell. I want a third for future upgrades.

Put me down for one. Ill send you an email as soon as I can access it. (seems to be down for the moment.)

And put me down for twelve of those 3x3x1 class D amps. =B


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

backwoods said:


> just a heads up, but as far as a volume control, I have been using old AC MVC units.
> 
> Works great, and shouldn't be too hard to copy.


As a designer, I don't engage in copying others' work. That's not to say that there are not many shared technologies among designers, but that most engineers don't actively make a habit of such.

Besides, the MVC is just OK - not what I would consider a really good approach. Passable, but not audiophile. (Not that I'm an audiophile).


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> hell. I want a third for future upgrades.
> 
> Put me down for one. Ill send you an email as soon as I can access it. (seems to be down for the moment.)
> 
> And put me down for twelve of those 3x3x1 class D amps. =B


Ok. You can email me at [email protected]

12 of those amps, eh? All in one chassis?


----------



## Cancerkazoo (Jul 21, 2006)

You get your boards yet? Still shipping the 21st?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Not sure if I'd need the chassis. The constant struggle is whether or not to limit myself to install locations for the benefit of having a professionally manufactured chassis. Also homebuilt allows for options such as eliminating unused gear or adding additional gear needed, rebuilding the chassis to maintain an all encompassing product without living with wasted space.

Ultimately its a very, very tough call. And frankly, a welcome one, as typically existing gear is so large the debate would be moot as install options become limited.

but the options are nearly limitless with a 3x3x1 size. for example, installing amplifiers inside kickpanels with the drivers they power, eliminating the need for a dedicated amprack space.

Or maybe stacked ala pdx amplifiers, pushed to a barely visible trunk corner or even behind the trunk panneling in the quarterpanel.

or strung out so they fit under the rear deck or under the passenger seat.

a chassis would limit me. Very tough.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Cancerkazoo said:


> You get your boards yet? Still shipping the 21st?


Yes, still shipping the 21st!



Whiterabbit said:


> but the options are nearly limitless with a 3x3x1 size. for example, installing amplifiers inside kickpanels with the drivers they power, eliminating the need for a dedicated amprack space.
> Or maybe stacked ala pdx amplifiers, pushed to a barely visible trunk corner or even behind the trunk panneling in the quarterpanel.
> or strung out so they fit under the rear deck or under the passenger seat.
> a chassis would limit me. Very tough.


I was being facetious. Yes, the small (tiny) size means a lot could be done with these amps. I wasn't even thinking about using them in a car before I posted that...but it seems like a bit of a nifty idea. 

The SMPS would need to be miniaturized meaning your average toroidal won't fit in a cavity like that (and survive). Planar magnetics are becoming pretty popular, but they are several times the cost. However, the reduction in aluminum and overall weight reduce majority costs. An all-SMD (surface mount) design is also a space saving factor.


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

ok - I _think_ we're going to be interested in two of these. I need 8 outputs at a minimum...so having 12 for future upgrades would be nice.

How soon is the price going to be jumping?

I really need to get a good comparison between this and the DBX though...but that's for another thread I suppose.

I will say that this PSU looks very well designed. Makes me wonder if you would consider building a higher wattage PSU for CarPC purposes...


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

RedGTiVR6 said:


> ok - I _think_ we're going to be interested in two of these. I need 8 outputs at a minimum...so having 12 for future upgrades would be nice.
> 
> How soon is the price going to be jumping?
> 
> ...


The price goes back to $139 (still free shipping in CONUS) on Oct 20th. Go to www.ezamps.com and send me an email through the contact form. I will give you directions on payments. I currently accept Paypal only, but will be accepting Visa/MC in a few days.

Hmm. I thought there were already PC supplies for vehicle use. I guess you would know better than I!


----------



## RedGTiVR6 (Jun 26, 2007)

There are already PSUs for computers, but non of high wattage. 350 watts at the most currently.

I'll have to see if I can come up with the $800 I'll need to buy two PSUs and 2 Behringers before October 20th then!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Sneek Peek at the bare boards*

Here they are! These are the final revision of the DSPower boards. I thought I'd scan one in to bring some excitement to the thread (as if there wasn't enough already)!

The photos depict the top and bottom layers of the raw (pre stuffed) boards that hold a few features you won't see one you receive the boards. They are gold plated, blue soldermask (matches the Behringer for extra points!), covered vias. Any of these terms can be searched through Google. The boards themselves are FR-4 fiberglass 1 oz copper. I used all SMD components EXCEPT components that are notorious for "falling off" the board in vehicles. SMD filter capacitors, inductors, and the transformer are through hole mount for the best possible reliability. 

You will see a couple integrated pieces to the upper and lower right. That is a key fob "gift" included with each power supply. The other is the terminal input PCB. I flipped the image over in Photoshop without mirroring the image so...there is text on the fob's reverse that says The Ultimate Audio Experience www.envisionelec.net

I hope you enjoy these! The preorders ship Friday!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Sneek Peek at the bare boards*

Well done! I certainly wish you the the best of luck with your products. You deserve it. Not many have the drive and guts to financially extend themselves for the DIY community. You are a true example of dedication.

Along with Npdang of course


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Sneek Peek at the bare boards*

I love the excitement readable in your post. You can always tell an engineer, especialy one who loves his work... 

they ship friday? I havent paid yet, has anyone else? did you get my email? do I need to send it again?


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

*Re: Sneek Peek at the bare boards*

i can't wait to get this all set up! i'm so psyched!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Sneek Peek at the bare boards*



Whiterabbit said:


> I love the excitement readable in your post. You can always tell an engineer, especialy one who loves his work...
> 
> they ship friday? I havent paid yet, has anyone else? did you get my email? do I need to send it again?


I probably got your email, but unfortunately, my webmail doesn't pick up ezamps mail. As many of you know, I have a full time job from which I am afforded the luxury of internet access and a lot of nice test equipment. Everyone that has paid will be getting their's sent out tomrrow, with the exception of a few international order which will go out on Monday due to all the extra paperwork involved. I think there are ten or so going tomorrow, plus any last minute orders. I accept Paypal at 
envisionelec_ at _woh.rr.com


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Sneek Peek at the bare boards*

You said youd be able to accept cc directly in a couple days? I can wait.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Eh..I didn't see an email from you. Did you send it through the contact form, or are you waiting?


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

sent it direct to [email protected]

just a small text blurb expressing my desire to get on the preorder. shall I resend it?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> sent it direct to [email protected]
> 
> just a small text blurb expressing my desire to get on the preorder. shall I resend it?


Uh, maybe they took that one offline. There might be a Spam filter on "direct" mail.
Your best best is to hit the Contact Form on the www.ezamps.com website.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> sent it direct to [email protected]
> 
> just a small text blurb expressing my desire to get on the preorder. shall I resend it?


Do stickies only last a few weeks?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hic said:


> I told him you shipped it already to get the sticky



   

Just kidding !


----------



## freeride1685 (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a couple questions about the setup of the Behringer.....

I will be running a Nak CD-700ii, which uses Female RCA outputs. There is one per channel. How should i wire this thing to the Behringer? I was thinking 2 channel RCA to XLR cables, which would match up with the 3 inputs. Someone had mentioned that the inputs are not hardwired to the outputs, so I know that i don't necessarily need to use all of them this way but i figured it would be a bit more straightforward. 

on the output side i have a couple choices....to use a similar setup with the same kinds of 2 channel RCA to XLR cables to match up with my amps, or 6 unbalanced RCA to XLR, correct?

I think i have it figured out....but i am curious...is there an advantage to doing this one way or the other? Any responses, please be simple and explanatory....pardon my n00b status, but i am especially amateur when talking about balanced to unbalanced cables and the flexibility of the processor's inputs and outputs...


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

freeride1685 said:


> I have a couple questions about the setup of the Behringer.....
> 
> I will be running a Nak CD-700ii, which uses Female RCA outputs. There is one per channel. How should i wire this thing to the Behringer? I was thinking 2 channel RCA to XLR cables, which would match up with the 3 inputs. Someone had mentioned that the inputs are not hardwired to the outputs, so I know that i don't necessarily need to use all of them this way but i figured it would be a bit more straightforward.
> 
> ...


On the input side, you have three input sources, but they can be linked together at the outputs. For example, your NAK would connect L and R to channels A and B (C would be empty unless you have a subwoofer output on the NAK). The outputs are discrete, but can be made in tandem for a stereo setup. For instance, channels 1 and 4 would be Left and Right Lowpass (or bandpass), channels 2 and 5 would be Left and Right Highpass and Channels 3 and 6 would be Left and Right Lowpass (or Subwoofer output). I have it connected with the separate subwoofer input since I enjoy having control over it. You can easily tie the "C" input to either A or B, likewise you can move the output channels around so they correspond to A, B or C - on the fly.

Does this help?

By the way, don't worry about "balanced" or "unbalanced" inputs (same for the outputs). The Behringer happily accepts either signal type with no loss of signal gain. I will have a large FAQ on my site that will explain how this works - and there might already be an answer in this thread that explains the 'servo' action of the Behringer's inputs and outputs. It is recommended that you tie pins 2 and 3 to Ground at the Behringer and use Pin 1 for signal input on an XLR plug.

Regards,
Aaron Hammett
Envision Electronics


----------



## t3sn4f2 (Jan 3, 2007)

ezaudio said:


> On the input side, you have three input sources, but they can be linked together at the outputs. For example, your NAK would connect L and R to channels A and B (C would be empty unless you have a subwoofer output on the NAK). The outputs are discrete, but can be made in tandem for a stereo setup. For instance, channels 1 and 4 would be Left and Right Lowpass (or bandpass), channels 2 and 5 would be Left and Right Highpass and Channels 3 and 6 would be Left and Right Lowpass (or Subwoofer output). I have it connected with the separate subwoofer input since I enjoy having control over it. You can easily tie the "C" input to either A or B, likewise you can move the output channels around so they correspond to A, B or C - on the fly.
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> ...



There's a diagram on that in the manual if you need more inf.


----------



## ATB (Aug 30, 2005)

Are these currently available?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

ATB said:


> Are these currently available?


Yes, they are. Please send me a PM for ordering information. 

I was hoping some folks that are using the DSPower would be replying to this thread, but maybe they're too busy enjoying their systems!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

definitely too busy enjoying their own systems, family, food, etc. It's thanksgiving!

They are absolutely sweet though. rugged, noiseless, and they work. They do what they are supposed to: Dissapear into the stereo and be a work-horse you never have to worry about or think about again.

Which is why I bought that third one


----------



## xaman74 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi
This power supply works with the Behringer CX3400?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

xaman74 said:


> Hi
> This power supply works with the Behringer CX3400?


Unfortunately, the CX3400 does not have the specialized switching-power supply that the DCX/DEQ models have. It contains a basic toroidal transformer which will work fine with a standard inverter under most circumstances*

*Note that some folks claim/test that the DCX2496 works well with an inverter - but, honestly it doesn't work noise-free in all circumstances in real world applications.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

the behringer powersupply has its own behringer part number: PSU2496.

I suspect Aaron's power supply is compatible with any behringer product model that ends in "2496"

Just a guess though.


----------



## flecom (Mar 31, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> Unfortunately, the CX3400 does not have the specialized switching-power supply that the DCX/DEQ models have. It contains a basic toroidal transformer which will work fine with a standard inverter under most circumstances*
> 
> *Note that some folks claim/test that the DCX2496 works well with an inverter - but, honestly it doesn't work noise-free in all circumstances in real world applications.


the only problem with toroidal transformers is they dont deal with DC at all... if there is any dc coming out of the inverter for any reason it saturates the toroid and you get nothing on your secondaries 

neat product, i might have to pick one up 

i have modified my DEQ2496 quite a bit for my headphone setup (new balanced output sections etc)


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

flecom said:


> the only problem with toroidal transformers is they dont deal with DC at all... if there is any dc coming out of the inverter for any reason it saturates the toroid and you get nothing on your secondaries
> 
> neat product, i might have to pick one up
> 
> i have modified my DEQ2496 quite a bit for my headphone setup (new balanced output sections etc)



No transformer deals with DC, I can't think of why an inverter would make DC, it would be tough.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

chad said:


> No transformer deals with DC, I can't think of why an inverter would make DC, it would be tough.


He's talking about an offset which is correct: toroidal transformers don't deal well with offset which leads to flux imbalance. Generally speaking, a mobile inverter deals with one load at a time; Neutral currents should be balanced. It's those pesky low PF loads you have to worry about.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

hello can i get one of these sent to australia as i am about to get the unit next week but not sure on how good the current 12v is on it


----------



## sdl2112 (Feb 15, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> On the input side, you have three input sources, but they can be linked together at the outputs. For example, your NAK would connect L and R to channels A and B (C would be empty unless you have a subwoofer output on the NAK). The outputs are discrete, but can be made in tandem for a stereo setup. For instance, channels 1 and 4 would be Left and Right Lowpass (or bandpass), channels 2 and 5 would be Left and Right Highpass and Channels 3 and 6 would be Left and Right Lowpass (or Subwoofer output). I have it connected with the separate subwoofer input since I enjoy having control over it. You can easily tie the "C" input to either A or B, likewise you can move the output channels around so they correspond to A, B or C - on the fly.
> 
> Does this help?
> 
> ...


Wow! Great job. This may be just what I was looking for. I saw mention of a mod to the power supply here and there but never pursued it thinking it was some kind of kludge but this is fantastic, great job!

I was just curious how you connected your sub input to C? Was it a monural signal. I would like to connect it to a rear fade stereo signal for control.

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> hello can i get one of these sent to australia as i am about to get the unit next week but not sure on how good the current 12v is on it


Hi, yes - I ship them all over the world. The website is screwy about international orders (and I'm clueless!), so just drop me an email from the contact form and I'll just have you send payment through Paypal.

Thanks for your interest!

I'm not certain I understand what you mean by "_not sure on how good the current 12v is on it."_ Could you explain?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

sdl2112 said:


> Wow! Great job. This may be just what I was looking for. I saw mention of a mod to the power supply here and there but never pursued it thinking it was some kind of kludge but this is fantastic, great job!
> 
> I was just curious how you connected your sub input to C? Was it a monural signal. I would like to connect it to a rear fade stereo signal for control.
> 
> ...


I just nabbed one of the two subwoofer outputs on my deck. They play stereo, but I've never run into a situation where the subwoofer isn't "catching" frequencies below 74Hz, since most mixes in that frequency range are monaural. However, it is something I will be making a change to - building a small passive summing network so that both channels can be used.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

envisionelec said:


> Hi, yes - I ship them all over the world. The website is screwy about international orders (and I'm clueless!), so just drop me an email from the contact form and I'll just have you send payment through Paypal.
> 
> Thanks for your interest!
> 
> I'm not certain I understand what you mean by "_not sure on how good the current 12v is on it."_ Could you explain?


the one i will be recieving has basically fly leads hanging out of the back.
i will have to solder the external power supply to the leads


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> the one i will be recieving has basically fly leads hanging out of the back.
> i will have to solder the external power supply to the leads


Interesting. There is only one other Behringer specific supply that I am aware of, but it doesn't work very well (and I don't think it's made anymore). It is not isolated from 12V ground, so there is a great amount of ground loop-induced noise when using it. I wish you luck with whatever you decide to use.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

this is what i will have next week

in the pic shows how it connects


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> this is what i will have next week
> 
> in the pic shows how it connects


I'm not positive but that looks like an isolated dc-dc converter like the one pictured below and it will not work the way your picture shows.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

could u show me how it will work then please


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

If it is the same as the one I posted it will not work as it only puts out 13.8v. The Behringer unit requires +15v,-15v, +9V, +5V, +3.3V to operate.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.mobileelectronics.com.au/forums/index.php?showtopic=538142

this is what ill have. tell me what you think


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

If the Behringer unit itself has been modified for 12v operation then it should work.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Well....
This...










/VS/

This...










Seems like a no brainer to me.

Chad

Edit... Both pics include some RCAidge but only one includes a toe!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ca90ss said:


> If the Behringer unit itself has been modified for 12v operation then it should work.


It's not as easy as it was back in the day, even IF it was easy then..... You need more than a bipolar supply.


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

chad said:


> It's not as easy as it was back in the day, even IF it was easy then..... You need more than a bipolar supply.


I'm guessing his conversion is one of the older non isolated conversions which is why it also needs the isolated dc-dc converter in which case I would definitely go with one of envisions power supplies.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

i think ill just order the power supply for you guys and be done with it....approx cost posted in AU$


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

The Envision product is awesome, really really easy to use. If you need pics let me know I have a couple.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

yea i would love some pics......i am goin to make a new thread so you can all help me tune it...


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

got my unit today
there is a inverter thing inside the unit and the box you see on the outside is just a stabelisor.....

how much to get one of yours sent to australia posted......also is it 110V or 240V convertor


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> got my unit today
> there is a inverter thing inside the unit and the box you see on the outside is just a stabelisor.....
> 
> how much to get one of yours sent to australia posted......also is it 110V or 240V convertor


It's neither. It converts 11 to 15V to the voltages required by the Behringer. _But you must have the old power supply frame. _If the frame is missing, my power supply will not work because it relies on this frame for heatsinking and mounting. Check to make sure the existing frame is in place before ordering, _please._

Contact me in a PM for shipping information.

-Aaron


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Arc said:


> The Envision product is awesome, really really easy to use. If you need pics let me know I have a couple.


I was wondering how you liked it. I generally send these things off and never hear anything about how they worked out.... I guess if I don't hear anything_ bad_, then we're OK.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

no i dont have a frame....it looks like a new board


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> no i dont have a frame....it looks like a new board


Does it look like this?

If it does, you're in for noise and whine like you've never heard before (unless you use the AES/EBU connections). At least, that's what I read about them...

I'm sorry, but the DSPower won't work without that frame. You might be better off selling your unit and buying an unmodified one - then installing the DSPower.

- Aaron

The lower picture shows the OEM Behringer supply on the left (without the frame) and my DSPower on the right. It's the same size, shape and requires no hacking to make it fit.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

ill have to put a photo up but no it not look like that

do you really have to have the frame.....or will it work without it


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> ill have to put a photo up but no it not look like that
> 
> do you really have to have the frame.....or will it work without it


As the designer of the supply, I'm telling you that the frame is mandatory. It acts as a heatsink for two voltage regulators as well as an RFI shield and mounting assembly. It must be there.

Do you have some inside pics of your power supply? I'm interested.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are some pics
First to are the board b4 i upgraded the soldering because it was shocking.....i not trust it.

the rest are after i did it and some snaps of the board so u can see what it is


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

^^^That looks just like the supply that envision posted with a couple extra caps and heatsinks on the regulators.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

That just totally answers the question in terms of integration. Users need to get more reviews up to help this guy out! 

Rane did well back in the day providing a 12/24V converter for the old stuff that took "the brick" it was used widely for boats and emergency back-up PA. I think they even had a module/mod for the MA6 (dating me) 6 ch amp.

Chad


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

chad said:


> Rane did well back in the day providing a 12/24V converter for the old stuff that took "the brick"


You had my hopes up for a minute since both my rpm26 use an external power supply but I checked their site and it won't work with mine.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

i just found out that now my unit wont power about 15 min into it......it died while reading the manual

and it is made in 2003 for the same guy as the board about....did a search on his name CRAP


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

I'll chime in. I just received my envision DCX 12v power supply. I can tell you from my initial inspection that this is a well made, professional piece of electronic equipment. From the looks of it, everything is top-notch. The quality is apparent in everything from the design and layout to the individual component mounting and soldering.

I'll try and have a review of the installation and operation at some future point, but I don't anticipate any problems with this converter.

I should also add that I've spoken with Aarron (company owner and designer) and he stands behind his products. He is obviously an intelligent and talented designer/engineer. 


Jim


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

buchaja said:


> I'll chime in. I just received my envision DCX 12v power supply. I can tell you from my initial inspection that this is a well made, professional piece of electronic equipment. From the looks of it, everything is top-notch. The quality is apparent in everything from the design and layout to the individual component mounting and soldering.
> 
> I'll try and have a review of the installation and operation at some future point, but I don't anticipate any problems with this converter.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to _another_ site in the United Kingdom with a review of the DSPower. I sell a lot of these overseas where inverters are 220V in the car! 

http://www.talkaudio.co.uk/vbb/showthread.php?t=250192&highlight=DSPower


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

does anyone have a casing for the original power supply spare i can buy as i want a dsp but cant use


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> does anyone have a casing for the original power supply spare i can buy as i want a dsp but cant use


I can put a flat heatsink plate together for you for $20USD. It won't look like the original one, but it will work as well (same mounting configuration) and not void your warranty.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

Hi envisionelec,

Whew just see this thread mate, looks very interesting mate  I see that you can ship overseas and accept paypal, am I right?

I would like to try this product, but beforehand I am a complete newbie with signal processing especially Behringer, and nobody has been using it down here. 
So if you can help me out, with ome basic questions :blush: :
Is there any review for the Behringer, and do I need preliminary knowledge before tuning it myself (since I dont know anybody here been using it.)
Also I noticed that there are 2 different Behringer unit, what are the difference between the two (still puzzled on which one should I get)?
Sorry if I placed the questions in your post I don't mind to hijack the thread.

Thank you, and looking forward for your collaboration.

Cheers,


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

i think the dcx is the processor and the deq is the eq
dcx
http://www.behringer.com/DCX2496/index.cfm?lang=ENG

deq
http://www.behringer.com/DEQ2496/index.cfm?lang=Eng


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

keepitreal07 said:


> i think the dcx is the processor and the deq is the eq
> dcx
> http://www.behringer.com/DCX2496/index.cfm?lang=ENG
> 
> ...


So I can use just the dcx by itself or need to buy the deq as well? Heheh... sorry for noob questions mate.

Cheers,


----------



## buchaja (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm going to install the DCX alone. I bought it for the crossover function, but I understand it has TA and some EQ built in. A quick look into the pdf owner's manual left me with some questions about the eq. It appears to be basic, (hence the DCQ) but it's enough for me to start with.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

buchaja said:


> I'm going to install the DCX alone. I bought it for the crossover function, but I understand it has TA and some EQ built in. A quick look into the pdf owner's manual left me with some questions about the eq. It appears to be basic, (hence the DCQ) but it's enough for me to start with.


There is a surprising amount of equalization power built in. In fact, Behringer just issued a firmware update which increases EQ processing capability by 15%. Judicious use of the "Q" and shelving functions make broad band adjustments require little processing. It's when you make adjustments to many bands that you run out of steam. There is a numerical meter that shows how much power is left. Using up 100% percent of the power does not have any effect on the sound quality (yes, I've actually received that question)...

http://www.behringer.com/02_products/proddetail.cfm?lang=ENG&id=DCX2496&type=360

The DCX and DEQ are link-able and the DSPower works with both of them.


----------



## rush1 (Nov 18, 2007)

envisionelec said:


> There is a surprising amount of equalization power built in. In fact, Behringer just issued a firmware update which increases EQ processing capability by 15%. Judicious use of the "Q" and shelving functions make broad band adjustments require little processing. It's when you make adjustments to many bands that you run out of steam. There is a numerical meter that shows how much power is left. Using up 100% percent of the power does not have any effect on the sound quality (yes, I've actually received that question)...
> 
> http://www.behringer.com/02_products/proddetail.cfm?lang=ENG&id=DCX2496&type=360
> 
> The DCX and DEQ are link-able and the DSPower works with both of them.


if I use the deq and dcx combo, do I need 2 of the DSPower or 1 can be used for both units?

Cheers,


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

rush1 said:


> if I use the deq and dcx combo, do I need 2 of the DSPower or 1 can be used for both units?
> 
> Cheers,


One each. They are mounted internally - replacing the OEM supply.


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

how long would it take to get one made and delivered to me....if i ordered in 2 weeks


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

*DSPower! Updates*

Just an update. The shipping module is fixed - which means you won't get "_this order cannot be shipped to your region_" messages anymore.

Also, I am nearly out of v1 DSPower supplies. I rapidly sold many more than expected!!! I am having new ones built - same features, but slightly different configuration. The changes are made to help with automated production rather than hand-building (yep, I build each by hand - with love ). 

Technical details for those interested: 

*Changed:*
Optimized transformer design 
LED indicator lights
Minor copper track layout
Terminal Plate size (will cover small gap when installed)
Linear regulators to adjustable types (more stable/configurable)
Lower initial current draw on remote wire

*Added:*
Bed-of-nails test pads
9V Regulator and LCL Tee filter


*Removed:*
Nothing. 

_I've had some questions regarding the DSPower! name - it's DSP (for digital signal processing) + Power merged together. The exclamation mark after the *DSPower!* is an inside joke on an old 1990s speaker dealer from my hometown of Des Moines, Iowa that sold a house-brand "The Power!" subwoofers manufactured by Credence. _

Regards,
Aaron 
Envision Electronics


----------



## Soundsaround (Apr 22, 2006)

*Re: DSPower! Updates*

So glad to hear that the sales of the supply have been that good!

Is the din mount control face still in the works?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: DSPower! Updates*



Soundsaround said:


> So glad to hear that the sales of the supply have been that good!
> 
> Is the din mount control face still in the works?


Yes, I'm still looking at it. The trouble is finding a good case/enclosure...the circuitry is a snap!


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

does that mean i get v1 or v2


----------



## 14642 (May 19, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> What voltages can it do? I need a +/- 15 volt, +15 volt, and a +5 volt...and about an amp of current on the +/- 15 volt for my Rane RPM88.


Www.wallindustries.com


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> does that mean i get v1 or v2


v1. v2 isn't shipping yet.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Andy Wehmeyer said:


> Www.wallindustries.com


Just be sure to watch those derating curves. I don't see any of their DC-DC that have an automotive temperature rating.


----------



## okayfine (Nov 22, 2007)

Would appreciate some help here as I am stuck on what to do.

I have some Rane RPM-26z processors that I am using for home theatre use. I would like to put one in my car. What are my options? Thanks in advance !


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Tell me about the purpose of the 9V regulator.


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> Tell me about the purpose of the 9V regulator.


That's because I changed the design of the transformer: I don't have an 8.8V and 4V winding anymore. It's now a 10V winding regulated to 8.8V (and 5.0V like before) and a 5V winding regulated to 3.3V.

I did this so that I can vary output voltages with the change of a transformer. LM317 and LM337 replaced the 78xx and 79xx regs so I can do the same there, as well.

Aaron


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

That sounds great 

Can I have my three units upgraded? 

...mostly just kidding, but if it's a reasonable billable service, might be a good idea. There is time before they go in the new car, they are collecting dust in my house for the time being.

Also, are you familiar with the output board of the DEQ2496? are you aware of ways to bypass the output board for a "direct in" modification (as well as ditching the unneeded connectors)? I can find schematics for the DCX to do this on my own, but not the DEQ. I'm not sure if that is an easy job or not.

-Steven Ciccarello


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

Whiterabbit said:


> That sounds great
> 
> Can I have my three units upgraded?
> 
> ...


The transformer is completely different in form and pinout. It would be a major undertaking and probably not reliable since the circuit is substantially different. The originals are by no means substandard - but they are not optimized for production. 

I don't have any information on the DEQ, sorry. 

One thing you might be interested in is a DIN size remote head I am working on. I've decided to try and get the entire DCX into a DIN-size chassis with a "detachable" front panel, so you can stuff it away and keep the face in view. The face will have a completely new board, but the interface will remain the same. The digital portion of the guts will remain the same (and I'm *not* rebuilding _that_!) but the analog section will be optimized for car audio and use RCA connectors like any other piece.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

Sounds nice. The face isn't what I really need for my app, it's to ditch the output boards all around. I've got schematics for the DCX including methods to direct out convert, but getting rid of the DEQ board and retain the analog circuit will be much more of a challenge.

but a DIN sized processor will be pretty slick


----------



## keepitreal07 (Apr 26, 2008)

i just got my power supply today everyone.
Adam you are great to deal with. Love your work....did the change in under 60secs....it was that easy.......time to test it tomorrow


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

keepitreal07 said:


> i just got my power supply today everyone.
> Adam you are great to deal with. Love your work....did the change in under 60secs....it was that easy.......time to test it tomorrow


Heh...I missed this post. You can call me Adam, but my name is Aaron. Close enough. 

Glad you like it!!


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Update!!*

I've narrowed the focus down to getting a DIN-ish sized remote front-panel only for now. The chassis can be pared down however one sees fit, but the faceplate is just too big for most people. Agreed?

Since DIN is becoming slightly obsolete (in new cars anyway), I've decided that an off-the shelf case will be a cost effective option with all new electronics inside. So, it's not really a mod, per se - but you do have to pop the lid on the DCX to install it. The faceplate is 6.7x2", which is slightly smaller than DIN, but its depth is only 1". It will be tethered by an extendable data cable that plugs right into the DCX. The cable can be removed at either end, to assist with installations. The faceplate can be molded into the dash for custom installs and will be a polyester overlay style control panel. I'm still hammering out the cosmetics and ergonomics, but the display will retain all those purdy LEDs along with a new White/Blue LCD display (daylight readable) with an adjustable dimmer. The encoder "knob" will be surrounded by the menu navigation buttons, rather than separate - both to save space and reduce adjustment time.

More details as I make progress!


----------



## hbski (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: Update!!*



envisionelec said:


> I've narrowed the focus down to getting a DIN-ish sized remote front-panel only for now. The chassis can be pared down however one sees fit, but the faceplate is just too big for most people. Agreed?
> 
> Since DIN is becoming slightly obsolete (in new cars anyway), I've decided that an off-the shelf case will be a cost effective option with all new electronics inside. So, it's not really a mod, per se - but you do have to pop the lid on the DCX to install it. The faceplate is 6.7x2", which is slightly smaller than DIN, but its depth is only 1". It will be tethered by an extendable data cable that plugs right into the DCX. The cable can be removed at either end, to assist with installations. The faceplate can be molded into the dash for custom installs and will be a polyester overlay style control panel. I'm still hammering out the cosmetics and ergonomics, but the display will retain all those purdy LEDs along with a new White/Blue LCD display (daylight readable) with an adjustable dimmer. The encoder "knob" will be surrounded by the menu navigation buttons, rather than separate - both to save space and reduce adjustment time.
> 
> More details as I make progress!


pre-order?


----------



## envisionelec (Dec 14, 2005)

*Re: Update!!*



hbski said:


> pre-order?


I'm not really a pre-order kind of place. Either I make them or I don't - and there are no hurt feelings that way. Think about it - how many times have you seen a new company start a preorder campaign and have trouble fulfilling the orders? I've seen it a great deal and have also seen the resulting fallout from early adopters-turned-dissastified customers. I appreciate and respect all my customers equally, and will pretty well refuse any kind of pre-order cash (which is really the reason behind a preorder) for the good of customer service and business longevity.

But thanks for asking.


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

Hold one for me when they are ready, I will be all over this.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: DSPower! Updates*

Any updates on the v2 DSPower! units?


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

oh my god that DEQ2496 is dead sexy 

could one use the optical out from a carputer into the spdif of that for the best HU in history?


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

shadowfactory said:


> oh my god that DEQ2496 is dead sexy
> 
> could one use the optical out from a carputer into the spdif of that for the best HU in history?


Keep in mind the DEQ is just an equalizer... you'd also need the DCX


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

DonovanM said:


> Keep in mind the DEQ is just an equalizer... you'd also need the DCX


Oh my I just saw the DCX has time alignment as well I think I just came. 

The combo of those two seems to be not far off from a h/c701 combo in terms of price, yet seems leaps and bounds above for SQ. Do you need a separate 12v supply for each or does the one sold here power both?


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

shadowfactory said:


> Oh my I just saw the DCX has time alignment as well I think I just came.
> 
> The combo of those two seems to be not far off from a h/c701 combo in terms of price, yet seems leaps and bounds above for SQ. Do you need a separate 12v supply for each or does the one sold here power both?


They fit inside the units, so you'd need one seperate power supply for each one. I was also on the site and it looks like you need to specify if it's for a DEQ or a DCX as the DEQ needs an extension on one of the cables.

You can however power both with one inverter, if that's the way you wanted to go... no guarantees on noise though 

Yeah, on paper, these are brilliant for the car. Perfect size to fit under my rear deck right next to each other. Looks like alot of people have been having success with them as well - which is why I'm so interested


----------



## shadowfactory (Oct 20, 2008)

Aaron,

Any details on when more of these will become available? You seem to be sold out at the moment.


----------



## Brasil (Apr 3, 2009)

Eagerly awaiting news--I'm ready to buy!

Mark


----------



## okayfine (Nov 22, 2007)

Any updates? PM's and emails have gone igonored .... Thanks.


----------



## kazik82 (Jan 26, 2013)

Good day! 
You can still buy DSPower! The Behringer ® DCX2496/DEQ2496 12V Conversion Kit?


----------



## nihilus (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello Aaron,

I was wondering if there are still 12V PSUs for the DCX2496 available or if you otherwise be willing/able to provide schematics and/or layouts so I could build my own.

-Chris


----------

